# Guidelines for boosting sub EQ with REW and MiniDSP 2x4 unbalanced



## HT-GUY123 (Jul 20, 2015)

If I want to apply some boost to sub EQ to avoid the need to cut everything greatly to the same level (which is my current approach), what guidelines should I follow? 

I want to do generate auto filters in REW and where should I set max individual filter boost and max overall filter boost? Where would I want to set match range to? And what flatness target would be a good choice?

(I can post my pre EQ sub response later with .mdat. I have one Rythmik LV12R sub in a 12' by 12' by 8' high room. The single port is tuned to 19Hz. BTW, it is a real mess, with large peaks at ~50Hz and ~90Hz and a huge, wide dip in between.)

Also, does cutting only EQ preserve more headroom than boosting and cutting?

Thanks in advance


----------



## HT-GUY123 (Jul 20, 2015)

removed


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> And what flatness target would be a good choice?


I get the concept of a flat target, but I was unaware that there was a variety to choose from... ??



> Also, does cutting only EQ preserve more headroom than boosting and cutting?


No. It’s a fable that won’t die. With only cutting you end up with your sub’s volume reduced, so you end up ratcheting up the gain to compensate. Gain is gain as far as headroom is concerned, whether it comes from filters or a level knob.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## HT-GUY123 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> > And what flatness target would be a good choice?
> 
> 
> I get the concept of a flat target, but I was unaware that there was a variety to choose from... ??
> ...


The flatness target is just a dB tolerance to target, from 1-6dB. 

As for the target curve, I don't use a house curve so I end up using a flat line. 

(I also don't apply a LPF via REW or MiniDSP plug-in interface since I use an AVR with digital bass management.)


----------



## HT-GUY123 (Jul 20, 2015)

removed


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Might want to review these posts:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/28325-my-first-rew-attempt-4.html#post262132 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=21516881#post21516881

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## HT-GUY123 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Might want to review these posts:
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/28325-my-first-rew-attempt-4.html#post262132
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=21516881#post21516881
> ...


Will check that out, thanks


----------



## HT-GUY123 (Jul 20, 2015)

removed


----------

